# Choosing out Budget earphones/Earbuds



## PLSG08 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey guys, it's been some time since I last posted here.

So recently my favorite pair of In-Ear Earphones/buds broke down because of my sister, and I love those pair since I had them for 2 years (I don't know what model and brand tho since I first found it in my uncles drawers)

Now I'm doing some online shopping and window shopping for some decent earphones/Earbuds (whichever it may be, but I prefer In-Ear Earphones/buds)

My budget would be around $15 - $35 (converted from my country's currency)

I'm just looking for pairs that's good on the budget and great on the quality

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 28, 2013)

She should have to cover at least some of the damages.  Don't be afraid to take her to small claims.

What kind of listening do you do? (IE any exercising, etc...)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 28, 2013)

3870x2 said:


> She should have to cover at least some of the damages.  *Don't be afraid to take her to small claims.*



I lol'ed at that one! Its his sister!


----------



## PLSG08 (Jan 28, 2013)

Well she would be paying most of it when her first payroll comes out, but she won't use it (as a consequence to breaking my favorite pair)

Also I listen when taking the train and bus home (or whenever I travel or out of my house)

EDIT: I also listen during my exercise routines.. basically I listen whenever I have free time


----------



## syeef (Jan 28, 2013)

Poor Uncle... LOL.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 28, 2013)

3870x2 said:


> She should have to cover at least some of the damages.  Don't be afraid to take her to small claims.



Really dude? You honestly think he should sue his own sister over $35? Really? Seriously? 

I am so glad my family isn't like that.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 28, 2013)

3870x2 said:


> She should have to cover at least some of the damages.  Don't be afraid to take her to small claims.
> 
> What kind of listening do you do? (IE any exercising, etc...)



this would cost more than what the headset is worth, total nonsense


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 28, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Really dude? You honestly think he should sue his own sister over $35? Really? Seriously?
> 
> I am so glad my family isn't like that.



That was a joke.  I was actually assuming the sister was under working age.



eidairaman1 said:


> this would cost more than what the headset is worth, total nonsense



loser pays court costs if there were any.


----------



## PLSG08 (Jan 28, 2013)

Well with the cost and arguing over who should pay (and maybe I'll just I won't cover some of the money since she won't use it) out of the way, I was thinking of maybe getting these:

http://www.trustedreviews.com/ultimate-ears-200_Headphones_review

they cost around $24 here

or maybe get some OEM beats... (just kidding)

EDIT: uh Chill guys?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 28, 2013)

Why not get a pair of the new Ipod/Iphone ear buds? I got a pair last Dec with my Iphone 5 and although I've used them very little, do definently seem to have really great sound and are more comfortable than older models(well to me they feel more comfortable).

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0097BEG1C/?tag=tec06d-20


OMFG, I don't believe I just recommended a Apple product


----------



## PLSG08 (Jan 28, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Why not get a pair of the new Ipod/Iphone ear buds? I got a pair last Dec with my Iphone 5 and although I've used them very little, do definently seem to have really great sound and are more comfortable than older models(well to me they feel more comfortable).



The sad thing in this situation is that My Ipod's Next button is broken, and I still have to get it fixed, so in the meantime I use my phone (Nokia) which doesn't really work with Apple earpods







(NOTE: My Nokia can only use the last "Standard Stereo Headphones" plugs so the two above doesn't work with mine)

EDIT: Is it possible that I can just place an electrical tape over the mic part of the Ipod Headphones plug so it can work with my Nokia phone?


----------



## itsakjt (Jan 28, 2013)

Electrical tape will pop out as you enter the jack. Best, color it with a marker pen(will act as insulator). You can remove it afterwards.


----------



## PLSG08 (Jan 28, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Electrical tape will pop out as you enter the jack. Best, color it with a marker pen(will act as insulator). You can remove it afterwards.



Does it really work? if it does then now my search can be a bit broader, and I could just search around the house for spare Earbuds/Earphones


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 28, 2013)

PLSG08 said:


> The sad thing in this situation is that My Ipod's Next button is broken, and I still have to get it fixed, so in the meantime I use my phone (Nokia) which doesn't really work with Apple earpods
> 
> http://images.appleinsider.com/ipodiphoneav-review-5.jpg
> 
> ...



I did not know the new earbuds have a mic.


----------



## PLSG08 (Jan 28, 2013)

Well it doesn't (from what I can see) but in general Ipod Earphones have that on their plugs (Even with those that came with my Ipod Shuffle, and my favorite *dead* pair)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 28, 2013)

Cnet did a good guide on budget earbuds. here are some that are in your price range

http://reviews.cnet.com/headphones/meelectronics-hi-fi-sound/4505-7877_7-34047578.html

http://reviews.cnet.com/headphones/panasonic-rp-hje355-red/4505-7877_7-35130558.html

http://reviews.cnet.com/headphones/panasonic-ergofit-rp-hje120/4505-7877_7-34113254.html


----------



## PLSG08 (Jan 28, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Cnet did a good guide on budget earbuds. here are some that are in your price range
> 
> http://reviews.cnet.com/headphones/m...-34047578.html
> 
> ...



It looks like Panasonics are now In my list, and one is only $2 (PHP 100)!!

I just hope its available in our stores...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 28, 2013)

My pick would be the RP-HJE355 ones, those seem to have rave reviews for budget earbuds.


----------



## itsakjt (Jan 28, 2013)

PLSG08 said:


> Does it really work? if it does then now my search can be a bit broader, and I could just search around the house for spare Earbuds/Earphones



I think it will. Best try it. Also, I use the Creative EP 630 earphones priced at 18 dollars(back in 2010) and that is actually very good. I am sure you will like it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 28, 2013)

Just to follow up, I just ordered the RP-HJE355's on amazon for 15$


----------



## PLSG08 (Jan 28, 2013)

Will look into Panasonic's RP HJE355 and ErgoFit in the malls, might past by this coming friday. Keep the list coming guys!


----------



## camoxiong (Jan 29, 2013)

Nuforce NE-600 M/X. I have this one and it's pretty good. 



http://www.nuforce.com/index.php?option=com_k2&view=item&layout=item&id=12&Itemid=197/index.php


----------



## PLSG08 (Jan 29, 2013)

camoxiong said:


> Nuforce NE-600 M/X. I have this one and it's pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nuforce.com/index.php?opt...=197/index.php



Not sure if NuForce Earbuds are available here in the Phil, will get a check on that in the mall.

I'm looking for those buds that delivers adequate bass and can deliver voices good enough

EDIT: They are available but out of my budget.... too bad :C


----------



## camoxiong (Jan 29, 2013)

PLSG08 said:


> Not sure if NuForce Earbuds are available here in the Phil, will get a check on that in the mall.
> 
> I'm looking for those buds that delivers adequate bass and can deliver voices good enough
> 
> EDIT: They are available but out of my budget.... too bad :C



The bass is awesome on these earbuds.


Edit: http://shopping.yahoo.com/news/-25-earphones-sound-like-winners.html


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 29, 2013)

If you go down to the bottom of this huge thread http://www.head-fi.org/t/478568/multi-iem-review-269-iems-compared-rha-ma-350-added-01-22-13
you will notice a chart of all IEMs reviewed. You may notice a Monoprice IEMs for $8 and a 7.5 for sound quality which cannot be beat.

Here they are at their website http://www.head-fi.org/t/478568/multi-iem-review-269-iems-compared-rha-ma-350-added-01-22-13

but you can also get them on ebay. (which is where I bought them)

I can tell you that for under $10 the quality of sound produced is unreal.

If you don't like the look or anything else about them then just look through the chart and find one that suits you. I also have the RadioPaq Jazz and they are good as well. This chart has helped me quite a lot. My next purchase is the Rock-It-Sounds R-50.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 29, 2013)

yes I have used those monoprices before and they only sounded a little bit worst than my Sennheiser CX300's and Meelectronics CW31's but they're uncomfortable for me, but under 30 bucks the sound quality is nearly unmatchable vs others and they are 8 bucks.


----------



## Frederik S (Jan 30, 2013)

I think sub $50 you have limited in-ears that will be both comfy and perform good for the price.
My shortlist: HiFiMAN RE-0 ($49), cheapest Brainwavz model from MP4Nation, set of CX300s, SoundMagic PL-series. 

All are OK for the price. The RE-0s are amazing value if you can live with their less than powerful low end. 

Cheers,
Fred


----------



## PLSG08 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey guys, I've looked into some Earphones and found that only a few choices are good here, and are  out of budget.

But then I've taken interest into modding my Broken buds. I'll simply snip off the earbuds, get a new wire, then solder it, and cover it out. 

I've seen tutorial over at Instructables about it, the only difference is that my Fave Buds have a mic. Need to do some research on some proper wirings....


----------



## PLSG08 (Feb 4, 2013)

So A friend of mine suggested that I should go to this specialty store near my former school. https://www.facebook.com/gogadgets they sell pretty much what I can look for. 

So far my choices are down to these:

SoundMagic ES18
SoundMagic PL11
Mee M9
Brainwavz Alpha (This one cost more than the other two)

I've read reviews on the ES18 and PL11, but after hearing them they're kinda the same. Haven't checked on the Alpha tho. Going back this week and try them again. Any thoughts?


----------



## Frederik S (Feb 4, 2013)

Get the one you think sounds the best. Judge them with your own player with music you are familiar with. And try to audition in a quiet environment if possible.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Just to follow up, I just ordered the RP-HJE355's on amazon for 15$



Once again, another follow up! I got my new ear buds yesterday and OMG the sound is wonderful! They sound so crisp and clean like my large headset I have at home. Very good for someone on a budget and wants great sound quality for less.


----------



## PLSG08 (Feb 6, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Once again, another follow up! I got my new ear buds yesterday and OMG the sound is wonderful! They sound so crisp and clean like my large headset I have at home. Very good for someone on a budget and wants great sound quality for less.



That's great Man! Although I've looked around, these Panasonic's aren't available here :C so yeah I might get the SoundMagic ES18 

Does anyone have a pair of these? Just wanna hear some user feedback.

(I've heard them and they were great)

EDIT: My sister bought me a pair of Ultimate Ears 100, said that hope it would compensate. Then I told her I was doing some canvasing on earbuds. So I took it in and looks like they're good. Will do A review in Head-Fi

(I'm starting to get into this Audiophile thing o.o)


----------

